# Price of honey



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Howdy all, i paid over $10 for a quart of honey at the local FoodCity, yep that's a lot but it's outa season and made in Tennessee at a place called Del Rio Tn. Could not pass on a quart of this is some clear awesome looking nectar. What is the price of what we can call USA. honey in your area. Tennessee Mountain brand, a pint was $5.99 so the quart was a little cheaper. Beware bulk cheap china honey, full of god knows what.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

There are some great articles on China honey. I have decided to start 2 hives this year with some help from the local beekeepers in my area. Not just for the honey, but polination for the fruit trees and gardens in the area.

There are some awesome tutorials on beekeeping on Youtube


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't buy store bought honey but it's right by the peanut butter so I see the prices. Honey here goes for $12-15 depending if you want a small or medium sized honey bear (or should I say money bear?) and that's way too much. It's not even organic and full of artificial flavoring and 'preservatives'


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

IrritatedWithUS said:


> I don't buy store bought honey but it's right by the peanut butter so I see the prices. Honey here goes for $12-15 depending if you want a small or medium sized honey bear (or should I say money bear?) and that's way too much. It's not even organic and full of artificial flavoring and 'preservatives'


GAK! WTH do you live? Even the imported honey from germany and the UK only costs about $5.99 for 12oz here.
My local honey is cheaper the bigger the jar you buy, but it was $4.99 for pint mason jar, $7.99 for the quart and $15.99 for the 1/2 gallon mason jar. I buy them by the 1/2 gallon and since those 1/2 gallon mason jars are sold new for about $2.50 each that makes the honey about $13.49 -16oz of honey weighs about 1 pound. So about $3.37 a lb. Great price for local honey. And since the owners use mason jars they do fill it up right to the top Which is about 1 inch over the 1/2 gallon mark on the jar there is probably just about 1/2 lb more in there.
Now I do have another source of honey that is only $2.57 a lb and it is wild flower honey that is from here in MI but not as close to me as what I normally get. But damn fine honey- the only thing is you have to bring your own jars to put it in. But you can buy as much as you can afford. The local brew store has a deal with Cherry hill to sell their honey in bulk for making honey beer and mead. But it is good for just plain eating!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Our Amish prices here are high then..a quart last month, $12.00...:gaah:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I found a somewhat local (40 miles away) beekeeper that sells his honey for $100 A 5 gal. bucket plus a $2 deposit on the bucket itself. I got 1 last summer and plan on another this spring.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> I found a somewhat local (40 miles away) beekeeper that sells his honey for $100 A 5 gal. bucket plus a $2 deposit on the bucket itself. I got 1 last summer and plan on another this spring.


What a great deal you have found! I am thinking about going to the main place where the honey I buy is from and seeing what their bucket price is. But they mainly just sell to stores and don't have pick up at their location due to zoning issues and due to really nasty neighbors. (small towns--Ya gotta love'em!)

But thinking about this thread I did check out the honey at the local Meijers while picking up a few groceries last night.

Meijer brand was $7.99 for 40oz but said right on the label that it was a mix between USA, Canada and Argentina.
Then over by the local foods they had the Great Lakes honey which says right on the label produced in MI and Wisconsin $7.99 for 48oz and $5.59 for 32oz. So even buying the Great Lakes honey you get 8oz more than the "store brand" for the same freaking price. if I remember my measurement correctly that 8oz is a cup more for the same price!
But I do know that raw honey is much more expensive around here and that you have to usually go to a health food store to find it. so most of the honey we are getting is either pasteurized or warmed and strained.

I think I am going to pick up some more honey while I can still afford it.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I think the more local stuff on the shelf here goes fer 5 dollars an some change fer the 16 oz bottle. Good stuff to. Gonna roadtrip over ta there place sometime this summer an see if I can get it in bulk cheaper.

Stopped at a place this past summer an wanted ta buy a gallon, price was insane! Nearly 30 times what I could by it fer in the local store in small bottles! Hope he drowns in it!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I think the more local stuff on the shelf here goes fer 5 dollars an some change fer the 16 oz bottle. Good stuff to. Gonna roadtrip over ta there place sometime this summer an see if I can get it in bulk cheaper.
> 
> Stopped at a place this past summer an wanted ta buy a gallon, price was insane! Nearly 30 times what I could by it fer in the local store in small bottles! Hope he drowns in it!


I know what ya mean--it seems like new beekeepers try to get all their start up costs back the first season and the claim that they don't have a market for their honey--it is more like "Don't charge 20 times the going rate for your honey". lol

Gonna be up by the brew store tomorrow and their honey is only $2.47(or $2.57) a pound and I have plenty of clean mason jars so I might just have pick up a few more pounds--and it is totally local too! whoo hoo.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

12 dollars a qt is about right for local honey


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

JayJay said:


> Our Amish prices here are high then..a quart last month, $12.00...:gaah:


I just bought some honey and maple syrup for some homemade apple cider. It was All Canadian Dark Honey that I paid $11 for 2.2lbs so that's pretty much 1kg. So I guess that's about 1L or 2Quarts. So TWO Quarts for $11 not from China.

Just as a sidenote, although the maple syrup is out of season I got 1quart of maple syrup for 8.99.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

These are the prices from walton foods.. the shipping on the 45 lb pail is $36.00 making the honey $2.80 something I believe .. this was shipped to East Texas.. I would assume a local beekeeper might be cheaper.. I checked Honeyville but theirs was not a US product and was "Mixed" ... I've heard china is shipping honey to the US mixed with corn syrup... screw them!...

Even paying the shipping from Walton it's pretty cheap.. I'd call them and ask where the honey comes from..

I plan to be driving thru their area this sumer so I may just stop and buy it and save the shipping.. but also if fuel hits $4.00 a gal the shipping will be thru the roof.. so..maybe..

Baking

Honey-45# Grade A clover $92.80
P008 Honey-Creamy whipped 6 5# pails $70.35
P009 Honey-Grade A liquid 6 5# pails $68.25

*** NOTE *** In the past I've been a booster of Honeyville until I found they are selling honey imported and it seems mixed with something else... I've contacted Walton requesting information about their products.. I'll let yawl know.. I'm not storing any LTS that was grown or packaged or whatever in China and probably not anyplace else.. if we have to do it ourselves we will... GS does so I can... but I wanted to add to my LTS quickly


----------

